# Alphonsis' worst enemy is anything he can get stuck in



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Just a little log of the majesty that is the graceful Alphonsis 

Alphonsis: *stuck in plant*

Me: *removes Alphonsis*

Alphonsis: *swims directly into plant and gets stuck again*

Me: ...

Alphonsis: *struggles*

Me: *removes Alphonsis and fixes plant so he can't get stuck*

Alphonsis *gets stuck between arm and bracelet while fixing plant*

Me: ... How...?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Sound like Alphonsis might benefit from a planted tank. Is your bracelet aquarium safe?


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> Sound like Alphonsis might benefit from a planted tank. Is your bracelet aquarium safe?


I agree. His usual home is a 10 gallon thats planted but he's in the hospital thank right now. Its a 10 gallon filled half way for ease of water changes. He's very old and has some health problems so he's been having to spend quite a bit of time in there. I put a few plants in there to try and keep him somewhat happy, but I don't want to put too many things in there that can trap bad bacteria. Plus I have to wash those during water changes as well.

My bracelet is 100% natural, Non treated, non died woven hemp. Its pretty much just a string around my wrist.

I think he's getting stuck in things because he's losing his vision. I examined him because he was getting stuck in things and missing a few times when he lunges at food. I saw some cataracts a few days ago.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

How old is he and what was the original reason for treatment, and what is he being treated with? It might not be cataracts and if you switch meds you might cure his eye problem.


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Alphonsis is 4 and a half. He's slowed down quite a bit and his color has dulled in the last year. He still flares, makes bubble nests, and still has his appetite but you can tell that he's not as energetic as he was a couple years ago.

For the last few months it seems like he's been suffering from a perpetual case of fin rot. Its by no means severe but Im worried that it keeps coming back. Ive never had this issue with any of my other bettas and his water parameters are 
0ppm for ammonia, 0ppm for nitrites and nitrates are 10ppm. The ph is 7.3 
Im having trouble curing and healing it. I was treating it with aquarium salt for a while and it slowed down. now I'm treating him with between water changes with a water conditioner with slime coat and aloe additive thats designed for healing body and fin damage. Its been working a little. Ive been seeing new fin growth but its very slow.


----------

